# Anyone use drift cutters?



## ThumperACC (Mar 3, 2017)

I am new to the Honda world, had Ariens snowblowers my whole life. All the blowers I've had for the last 30 years came with drift cutters. My new-to-me HSS928 does not come with drift cutters but I guess I can buy some if I want.

I am curious to know if they are effective on the Honda. Didn't need them often on the Ariens, but when I did, they worked well.

Thanks,
Thumper


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

I see that you can purchase an aftermarket - I believe - extension to the bucket. It is less than $100. Like you, I have them on my Ariens, but have never extended them. Maybe with "Global Freezing", I will need them, but not yet.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

If they are on there of course I use them, I ain't taking them off. If they are on there I'm not putting them on.

If you haven't noticed, at least with the older machines, they have holes predrilled into the housing for drift cutters.


----------



## ThumperACC (Mar 3, 2017)

JLawrence08648 said:


> If they are on there of course I use them, I ain't taking them off. If they are on there I'm not putting them on.
> 
> If you haven't noticed, at least with the older machines, they have holes predrilled into the housing for drift cutters.


I hear you and yes I saw the pre-drilled holes. 

On my other machines, they are on the machine but on 'backward or upside down' so that they don't stick out. They are bolted on with nuts captive in a knob, and the cutter has a notch on the end and a slot for the other hole. This way you can just loosen the knobs, slide the cutter out of the notch, flip it into 'I want to use it' position and re-tighten the knobs. Pretty handy.


----------



## Vermont007 (Mar 29, 2015)

Even though I have an MTD Machine, I bought a set of Husqvarna Drift Cutters from Lowes because of the "slot" that allows them to be fully retracted when not needed. The hardware (including large Wing Nuts) is included; and Lowes gives Vets a 10% discount :

https://www.lowes.com/pd/Husqvarna-Husqvarna-Snow-Thrower-Drift-Cutter/50100812


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

To answer your question, they work on deep snows. I should have answered it the first time. My apology.

How often do you get deep snows? Don't think hard snows, think deep. By cutting the snow they keep the snow in front of the blower for the second pass, doesn't matter for the first pass. Many times after you make the first pass the snow will fall sideways into the path you've just cleared. Drift cutters help with that. There should be less cleanup. I've used in the past but never get the deep snows which cover the top of the machine. That's what you need, snows that are higher than the snowblower.


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

I have what I guess you would call... custom made drift bars on my machine. When I made them, I made the angle a bit lower to help knock the snow bank down sooner allowing the snow to fall further away from the bucket by which this helps keep the snow from falling on top of the machine. I think I made mine somewhere around the... 16" length. I probably could have made them about 2"-3" (+) longer. The position is permanent, so I can not tilt them down out of the way or remove them with out a socket and wrench. But on the other side of the coin, they do help by a guard to keep and remind me to stay away from the augers. Now with my bucket height at only about 20 1/2" or so, I probably need them a little sooner then people who have a taller bucket. I probably could some how make them adjustable by using a big wing nut, but that could be something to possibly get caught on.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

I had these Model: * 532183614 cutters *on my HS80 and transplanted them onto my new HSS1332. They were $18.35 at www.jackssmallengines.com plus shipping. I replaced the OEM hardware with SS 3/4" Carriage Bolts with thin Jam Nuts on the outside of the bucket, nylon washers on both sides of the cutter bars, and 13mm lock nuts on the outside.

On the HS80, they were essential; the bucket was just too low when the snow was more than 18" high, and they helped a lot at EOD/EOW. On the HSS1332, they help as well, but the taller bucket does pretty well on its own.

Edit 4/10/2017: And now I've found another use for them - lighting mounts!


----------



## Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

ThumperACC said:


> I am new to the Honda world, had Ariens snowblowers my whole life. All the blowers I've had for the last 30 years came with drift cutters. My new-to-me HSS928 does not come with drift cutters but I guess I can buy some if I want.
> 
> I am curious to know if they are effective on the Honda. Didn't need them often on the Ariens, but when I did, they worked well.
> 
> ...


Same falls true for Honda. Great when you need them. Deep, dry snow is where they shine. When the snow is higher than the bucket. I have a drive I do that drifts no matter which way the wind is. Can be 6 ft on one side down to 1-4 ft on the other up to 20 ft across. Would be tough without cutters. The cutters Cut the snow in front knocking it down. Usually alot of the snow will come back over the blower on the first cut requiring a second pass in the same cut. First cut sometimes your pretty much tunneling under, back up as it caves in and advance again, continue repeating to make first cut thru. Then smaller cuts into the deep snow and the bulk will fall in front. Everything has its limits. Definitely worth while for me. I have the bucket extension and drift cutters. Extension is good when snow is light and deep, but your blower can only process snow so fast. Have to let it work its pace.


----------



## ThumperACC (Mar 3, 2017)

Thanks Tabora, I like those.


----------



## ThumperACC (Mar 3, 2017)

Prime said:


> Same falls true for Honda. Great when you need them. Deep, dry snow is where they shine. When the snow is higher than the bucket. I have a drive I do that drifts no matter which way the wind is. Can be 6 ft on one side down to 1-4 ft on the other up to 20 ft across. Would be tough without cutters. The cutters Cut the snow in front knocking it down. Usually alot of the snow will come back over the blower on the first cut requiring a second pass in the same cut. First cut sometimes your pretty much tunneling under, back up as it caves in and advance again, continue repeating to make first cut thru. Then smaller cuts into the deep snow and the bulk will fall in front. Everything has its limits. Definitely worth while for me. I have the bucket extension and drift cutters. Extension is good when snow is light and deep, but your blower can only process snow so fast. Have to let it work its pace.


I see in your avatar, it appears you have the actual Honda drift breakers with the cross bar. Do you find that the cross bar adds anything to the equation? Never had drift cutters with a crossbar before.


----------



## Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

ThumperACC said:


> I see in your avatar, it appears you have the actual Honda drift breakers with the cross bar. Do you find that the cross bar adds anything to the equation? Never had drift cutters with a crossbar before.


In the past I ran MTD blowers with the cutter blades that extend up and down as required. I thought they were good. Now after using the Honda cutters I realize that they were not so great. In hard going they had a tendency to bend, the slot the bolts slide take away from the strength. The honda cutters are made from a heavier steel, I have yet to have one bend. They are pricey. If your a mind you can make them yourself for less.

Now the Honda experience im my opinion. I feel there is a definite advantage to the cross bar on the honda cutters , on honda blowers and probably on other tracked machines as well. Honda tracked blowers have a good down pressure on the front end. As your going thru the deeper stuff the down pressure keeps the front down, and the bar helps cut the snow over top, breaking it up. Less resistance and makes the snow coming back over easier to manage, not so much big chunks coming back over. 
On wheeled blowers I feel the cross bar would work against you. Wheel blowers tend to be light in front and want to ride up. I feel the cross bar would make the blower want to lift up even more so. This is my opinion from experience, Ihave never used cutters with a cross bar on wheeled blowers.


----------



## ThumperACC (Mar 3, 2017)

Prime said:


> In the past I ran MTD blowers with the cutter blades that extend up and down as required. I thought they were good. Now after using the Honda cutters I realize that they were not so great. In hard going they had a tendency to bend, the slot the bolts slide take away from the strength. The honda cutters are made from a heavier steel, I have yet to have one bend. They are pricey. If your a mind you can make them yourself for less.
> 
> Now the Honda experience im my opinion. I feel there is a definite advantage to the cross bar on the honda cutters , on honda blowers and probably on other tracked machines as well. Honda tracked blowers have a good down pressure on the front end. As your going thru the deeper stuff the down pressure keeps the front down, and the bar helps cut the snow over top, breaking it up. Less resistance and makes the snow coming back over easier to manage, not so much big chunks coming back over.
> On wheeled blowers I feel the cross bar would work against you. Wheel blowers tend to be light in front and want to ride up. I feel the cross bar would make the blower want to lift up even more so. This is my opinion from experience, Ihave never used cutters with a cross bar on wheeled blowers.


Thanks Prime


----------



## alphaboy123 (Oct 27, 2016)

Sent from my Nexus 9 using Tapatalk


----------

